# John Price/Conscious Investor



## maurice (15 February 2006)

Hi, This is my first post. Has anyone an opinion on John Price and his stock valuation software? 

Thanks, Maurice


----------



## dutchie (15 February 2006)

*Re: John Price / Conscious Investor*

Hi Maurice

Welcome to the forum.

You'll find that most members here are conscious when they invest.


Sorry mate couldn't resist. Seriously though, who is this John Price? Has he got a web site? 

Cheers 

Dutchie


----------

